# LASIK eye surgery



## 02765551 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Massive apologies if this topic has already been dealt with but can I please get a recommendations for LASIK eye surgery in Dubai? 

I'm a little nervous about the Atlanta discount coupons on Groupon etc. (because I'm not sure how I feel about medical treatments being discounted - especially something as precious as eyes), but grateful if I could hear first hand about any experiences people have had.

Thanks very much!


----------



## caramello29 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've seen these deals advertised to lasik at discounted prices and agree with you. Makes me a little uneasy, my eyes are important to me!! Anyone with experiences... where to go or where not to go??


----------



## Zizia (Sep 4, 2014)

I highly recommend The British Center on Jumeirah Beach Road, it is one of the most reputable center in Dubai and they use the latest technology! Dr. Ahmad is really very professional and I guess one of the best!


----------



## cookiesandcream (Sep 10, 2014)

3 of my family members have had Lasik done at the same center, I forget the name, I'll get back to you with the name of the clinic! They all had great experiences


----------

